# 2Cool Spring Beach Gathering - Sam's Beach (Surfside) - 5/3



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

In light of the Texas City Dike closure due to the oil spill, the TCD Gathering will be moved to a different date, and possibly a different location. Since many of us already had this date on our calendars and kitchen passes in hand, I propose a beach gathering in Surfside for this weekend instead.

We'll meet, as usual, between Access Rd #5 and Access Rd #6 (Sam's Beach), about 1/2 mile North/East of the microwave tower. The exact location can be seen here:

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...03,-95.16668&spn=0.003653,0.004801&dg=feature

I'll arrive on Friday with my RV around 3PM or so for any of you who want to camp for the weekend on the beach. The main gathering will begin Saturday morning, and I'll stay overnight again on Saturday and pull out Sunday morning.

If you've never been to a beach gathering, they are always a great time, and a good way to meet a bunch of fellow 2Coolers. If you have a guitar, harmonica, etc., BRING IT! There is always a good jam both Friday and Saturday evenings. The gathering is kid friendly during the day, and a bit less so at night. :cheers:

Hope to see y'all there! :brew:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm IN!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't pass it up! Just a few miles from my house so no reason I can't make it!
James


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

so hard for me to plan ahead these daze but we will TRY. Pro'lly won't be spending the night but might just come down and hang out a while.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I'm in for sure! Shad any way we can try to help Rick with that gathering too? I realize the Sam's Beach gatherings are small nowadays but every little bit helps. Of course; I know I don't need to tell you that. Just tossing ideas out there. You've already done *SO MUCH *to help Rick so I will completely understand if you don't think it's a good idea. Lemme know Bro? I really *NEED *a day or two on the beach with old friends about now. Thanks for posting this and let me know if I can help in any way. Tight Lines, Guy


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't see why we can't do at the beach what was planned at the dike. I don't know why we'd have a small crowd in early May. It should be packed. Same date everyone was planning on, just a slightly different location. I have a tent anyone who wants it can use.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan B... I should be there, i'll try to get that that Sargent surf fishing **** Sharkchum to bring his arse too...


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I was keeping May 3rd open for a gathering some where.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm gonna make the gathering wherever it is, although I'm predicting the TCD will be cleaned up & open for business by 5/3.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

We will be there during the day Saturday. We will have our girls with us so we probably wont camp out overnight this time. Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> We will be there during the day Saturday. We will have our girls with us so we probably wont camp out overnight this time. Can't wait to see everyone!


LOL! I'll have my youngest as usual. We most likely WILL camp out. I've upgraded my gear a little Guy


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll be there.


Sent from me


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Guy, I'm fine with that. Shoot me a PM and let's discuss how/what.

I expect there will be a lot of folks at this one.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

There's an Old Guys Surf Reunion planned that weekend at Surfside. A LOT of people from all over the country & world expected, but it'll be up around town. It's also cinch de mayo weekend!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Guess I need to come too so I can drag that Ford and travel trailer out of the sand with my Chevy... AGAIN.....Lol :rotfl:



ShadMan said:


> In light of the Texas City Dike closure due to the oil spill, the TCD Gathering will be moved to a different date, and possibly a different location. Since many of us already had this date on our calendars and kitchen passes in hand, I propose a beach gathering in Surfside for this weekend instead.
> 
> We'll meet, as usual, between Access Rd #5 and Access Rd #6 (Sam's Beach), about 1/2 mile North/East of the microwave tower. The exact location can be seen here:
> 
> ...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Ready Freddy!
Bring wood but no flares. haha


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Guy, I'm fine with that. Shoot me a PM and let's discuss how/what.
> 
> I expect there will be a lot of folks at this one.


PM sent. This is all about Rick and I'm *ALL IN! *Tight Lines, Guy


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

man was hoping I could make this years spring gathering....but have to take the boys Cub Scout park camping that weekend...maybe next one looking forward to the after pics


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL. We had a blast last time. Maybe we will change our mind and camp out overnight after all. Our girls are 12, 13 and 15 and Rex is a little worried that they will complain about being sandy and not having a shower and mirror near by.



Hooked Up said:


> LOL! I'll have my youngest as usual. We most likely WILL camp out. I've upgraded my gear a little Guy


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Let's get a huge turnout for the gathering this time! Back in the early days of 2Cool, it wasn't uncommon to have a couple hundred people or more at a beach gathering. The last couple have only been 50-60 people, so it's time for another classic 2Cool gathering!

This is a family event, so definitely bring your spouse and/or kids. It's always a great time for everyone! 

Here are some pics from previous gatherings...


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

*Have flares, will travel !*

Since :walkingsmJack is buying the ice cream, count us in!

Red Hen (Shawnna) has to work Friday night, so we may be looking for a place to stay.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I had the chance to do some recon out on TCD this morning and all I am going to say is that it's a good thing we moved this one to the beach.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm looking forward to it! I definitely need some sand between the toes. It's been WAAAAAAAYYY too long!  :cheers:


----------



## Freeport Marina (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah! I'm off that day. You do know that I live in Key Largo, right next to beach access 5?

But let's kick it up a notch. The marina will provide free ice for this event (just give me a call) and if you want your boat in the water, I'll provide a free slip for you for the weekend.

Timora


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Timora 
Freeport Marina is a great sponsor on 2cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Timora! That's a 2Cool offer. :cheers:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Shadman........................................... ..*

I'm back in town again and NEED to speak with you. Give me a call please? Tight Lines, Guy


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Really looking forward to this! I'll have my boat with me we can use as a wind-break if necessary.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

2 weeks away! Who all is going to make it? :cheers:


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I will be able to finely make one. I have that Saturday off.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

There will be 2 Rusty's there--can't wait, got a lot to say 2 someone. rs


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Rusty S said:


> There will be 2 Rusty's there--can't wait, got a lot to say 2 someone. rs


standing up or face down?

I will be there that afternoon for a while in the truck. Let's hope for some pretty weather.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Pickers, bring yer gee-tars. Bongos, tamborines, shakers, washboards, djembes, whatever ya got, bring it.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I'll be close by at the least.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll be there Saturday sometime.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Gotta miss it. Be cooking in the Tiki Island BBQ cookoff benefitting Tiki Police 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I should be there unless something unexpected comes up. Save me a plate for the ride home Charlie! :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> 2 weeks away! Who all is going to make it? :cheers:


Only an act of God can keep me away from this one! I'm really needing some salt water therapy and it can't come soon enough! Sure would be nice to be able to get some facsimile of a head count for this one. The small gatherings are nice but I sure miss the BIG weekend long gatherings we had with huge turnouts we enjoyed back in the 90s and early 2000s! Those were the days!  I intend to stay all weekend in my new camper van if at all possible. All you new(er) members don't know what you're missing if you don't at least give it a shot. I assure you these weekend gatherings don't disappoint. Bring the family if you like. My daughters have enjoyed these gatherings since they were still in diapers. Hope to see as many new (and old) faces as possible. All the best and Tight Lines, Guy


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Guy, I'll be there Friday afternoon through noon or so on Sunday. It'll definitely be a weekend gathering for me. I've been dreaming about sand between my toes for a couple months now.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Guy, I'll be there Friday afternoon through noon or so on Sunday. It'll definitely be a weekend gathering for me. I've been dreaming about sand between my toes for a couple months now.


I'm thinking the exact same thing my friend! I "NEED" the break that will provide in a BAD WAY! As Krash used to say; "See ya on the beach!" Tight lines Amigo, Guy


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Krash is still around and hopefully will make it down for the gathering.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Krash is still around and hopefully will make it down for the gathering.


Yeah; I spoke with him on the cell a couple of times recently. Krash and his crew taught me a LOT about catching sharks from the beachfront, tagging them, etc. I really hope he shows. Been way too long! Guy


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Krash is still around and hopefully will make it down for the gathering.


.....and hopefully grill up a batch of his renowned chicken-peppers


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

I really want to meet this group that has cost me so much $$  I've been on the board for a couple years even though I lived 5 hours away. because of y'all, I now have a place on the island. looking forward to sharing an adult beverage especially with those that have helped to teach me about living at the coast. so, count me in. wouldn't miss it. as a new guy, will be tough to know who's who. online, I don't see your face, hear your voice , nor know what you drink...so meeting everybody in person will be interesting.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Everyone has had a "first time" so don't fret it. It's a great group of folks, and you'll wonder why you didn't get out there sooner. Don't hesitate to walk up to someone and introduce yourself. Everyone down there is friendly and interested in meeting new folks. Glad you're gonna make it!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Everyone has had a "first time" so don't fret it. It's a great group of folks, and you'll wonder why you didn't get out there sooner. Don't hesitate to walk up to someone and introduce yourself. Everyone down there is friendly and interested in meeting new folks. Glad you're gonna make it!


I remember back in 1997 when I first found 2cool / TTMB. I didn't register right away and just read, lurked, and looked at the pictures of all the gatherings. I had a wife and three daughters at the time and wanted to make darned sure they would all be safe before I took them to a beach gathering. They were; and we have been going ever since. Fret not my new friends! You will NOT be disappointed! Come one / come all! Bring the kiddos, pets, etc. It truly is a family environment group! Mont did GOOD when he created this group. Hope to see ALL you on the beach!!!!!!!!! Tight Lines, Guy aka "Hooked Up"


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Other than the fact that 2Cool started in 1999, good post!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Other than the fact that 2Cool started in 1999, good post!


1999? You sure? Maybe I'm getting senile. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Nov 17th, 1998 is our born on date. We had a gathering at Matagorda Harbor earlier that year and the crew there asked me about putting something together. 2CoolWebs was our original host, run by a guy named Martin Sacher in Dallas and that's where the name came from. I changed Webs to Fishing. We got too big for him to host us, and I met Terra who opened up FutureQuest literally out of his garage in Ovedio, Florida. He hosted us from then to May 3rd, 2013. In between those times, we had gatherings everywhere from Port A to Sabine and most places in between. Ike washed most of Sam's beach away, but we still go there. That's the short version  Y'all were both right.


----------



## Bevojoe (Apr 25, 2012)

so, I'm thinking the ideal time for this is Saturday afternoon/evening. that would work out well. Capt Jim is also giving a Galveston Bay seminar that morning. since I'm new to the area, might be good to attend. then hightail it from Crystal Beach back to Jam Beach for the Mrs then to Sams beach for some R&R and adult beverages. sounds like a really good day to me


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Nov 17th, 1998 is our born on date. We had a gathering at Matagorda Harbor earlier that year and the crew there asked me about putting something together. 2CoolWebs was our original host, run by a guy named Martin Sacher in Dallas and that's where the name came from. I changed Webs to Fishing. We got too big for him to host us, and I met Terra who opened up FutureQuest literally out of his garage in Ovedio, Florida. He hosted us from then to May 3rd, 2013. In between those times, we had gatherings everywhere from Port A to Sabine and most places in between. Ike washed most of Sam's beach away, but we still go there. That's the short version  Y'all were both right.


I was thinking it was 1999, but maybe that's just when I joined up. I know I was one of the first 25 or so members, but I can't remember the exact date I joined. I think I joined double-ewe-em-eye in 1997, but didn't find my way here until early 1999 on the advice of a couple old stalwarts. 

Is it May 2nd yet? I need some beach soon! :cheers:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Hongry? C'mone.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Bevojoe said:


> sounds like a really good day to me


Yep, sounds like a plan! See you there.



MEGABITE said:


> Hongry? C'mone.


You're making me hungry, bro! :brew:


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> standing up or face down?
> 
> I will be there that afternoon for a while in the truck. Let's hope for some pretty weather.


ROTFLMAO :rotfl:


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I know for sure that me and tommy(onedayscratch) are going to be there, right now we are trying to come up with a back-up plan/story for if/when it gets to late and we can't make the long drive back home.... MIGHT!!! just have to bring the ladies so they can drive us home??? we can't decide
does the marina down there sell tents????


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got a tent you can use, but it's just a 3 person.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

There are a couple less-than-desirable motels in Surfside, and a bunch of pretty decent ones in Clute, about 15 minutes from the beach. I used to stay at the LaQuinta in Clute before I got my RV. I've also slept in the back of the truck on more than a few occasions.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Back in the day


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

There's a new motel in Surfside. It's nice but it ain't cheap

http://www.oceanvillagehotel.com/gallery/main/


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> There's a new motel in Surfside. It's nice but it ain't cheap
> 
> http://www.oceanvillagehotel.com/gallery/main/


HUH? Double queen rooms for $100...LOL...You must not get out much!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> HUH? Double queen rooms for $100...LOL...You must not get out much!


I get out alot, I'm just cheap. :dance:

Thought I saw they were $119


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

ShadMan said:


> There are a couple less-than-desirable motels in Surfside, and a bunch of pretty decent ones in Clute, about 15 minutes from the beach. I used to stay at the LaQuinta in Clute before I got my RV. I've also slept in the back of the truck on more than a few occasions.


yeah bed of the truck is a fail safe


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> There's a new motel in Surfside. It's nice but it ain't cheap
> 
> http://www.oceanvillagehotel.com/gallery/main/


 awesome... that comes out cheap when ur splitting it up 2 or 3 ways


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MEGABITE said:


> I get out alot, I'm just cheap. :dance:
> 
> Thought I saw they were $119


They should have a 2Cool "event" rate....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tomorrow is Adopt a Beach cleanup day, so things should be in great shape for the gathering next weekend.


----------



## BlueSea (Aug 7, 2013)

There is also another hotel even closer
"The Breeze" hotel and RV park


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Less than one week away!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The Sargasso is in thick. A friend on FB posted this from the Galveston side of SLP. The weather forecast is just about perfect. Looking forward to it myself.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Can you cook with it?


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

looks like i'll be bringing a steal rake and some stuff to tyde up the area


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't know anyone and only been on 2cool for a short time, but may have to stop by for a visit.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Will somebody have a big bbq pit going. I will bring somthing to put on it if you don't mind. I will bring more than I need. I thought about some yard birds and sausage. Just would like to pitch in.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Freeport Marina said:


> Yeah! I'm off that day. You do know that I live in Key Largo, right next to beach access 5?
> 
> But let's kick it up a notch. The marina will provide free ice for this event (just give me a call) and if you want your boat in the water, I'll provide a free slip for you for the weekend.
> 
> Timora


Let's kick it up another notch ... I'm bringing a 6000 watt PA JBL speakers with both wired and wireless mic's, mic stands and monitors weather permitting ... I just pulled this thing out ... dusted it off and everything works well.

For all who like to jam on the beach we can mic you up or we can just plug in an iPhone or cd ...

BTW: it looks like it's going to be perfect next weekend with a high of 80 on Saturday 

*MB *


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

O' Yeah now we talkin.....Awesome


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

rusty2009 said:


> Will somebody have a big bbq pit going. I will bring somthing to put on it if you don't mind. I will bring more than I need. I thought about some yard birds and sausage. Just would like to pitch in.


I'll have my Ol Smokey and plenty of charcoal. You're welcome to use it for a piece of yard bird.  :cheers:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

rusty2009 said:


> Will somebody have a big bbq pit going. I will bring somthing to put on it if you don't mind. I will bring more than I need. I thought about some yard birds and sausage. Just would like to pitch in.


I'm sure you'll find a pit....only a bunch-o-necks with brew and fishing poles at the beach.....

As far as that P.A., DUDE! Get with Zeitgeist..... You guys are gonna turn the sand to glass then shatter it!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

There will definitely be some grills going. If not, I keep a RV-Q in my RV that hooks up to my propane tank, so there will definitely be a grill available. 

Definitely looks like a few steel rakes may be in order! 

Looking forward to it...


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe u guys know someone locally that can bring their tractor to scrape 30 yards of the beach in front of the main set up area???

Also to the outta town ers.... we have a lot of new blocks coming up inside Dow so there's a lot of out of town contractors...may wanna call a room in ahead of time if u plan on getting a room...?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

See you guys there Saturday morning.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Vitamin Sea and I should be out there sometime Saturday. We will have our girls with us and we are going to try to camp out Saturday night.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> Vitamin Sea and I should be out there sometime Saturday. We will have our girls with us and we are going to try to camp out Saturday night.


2cool! CJ and I will be spending Saturday night too. She'll like having some other teens to hang with. Cya there, Guy


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll be out there early Saturday & gone before y'all start getting liquored up...I gotta trip lined out for Sunday! :bluefish:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The weed made the paper this morning, front page.
Copyright owned by the Galveston Daily News www.galvnews.com


> *Seaweed swamps Galveston beaches*
> 
> * By JOHN WAYNE FERGUSON | Posted: Wednesday, April 30, 2014 1:00 am *
> GALVESTON â€" The seaweed came in like a summer wind and landed on Galvestonâ€™s beaches. Officials said they expect more before the season is over.
> ...


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

If they would stop scrapping the grass off the beach it would eventually get covered with sand and slow beach erosion down. But it stinks and it's so ugly!!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

They should scoop it up and use it for dunes somewhere.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mont said:


> The weed made the paper this morning, front page.
> Copyright owned by the Galveston Daily News www.galvnews.com


Holy Cow!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

My wife and I plan on making it Saturday


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks really, really bad.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

If I remember right with it's bad for Galveston it's just as bad for Surfside. Is that the case this time?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We will have a big area raked off by Saturday morning. C'mone down :walkingsm !


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I might come down friday evening and do some fishing. Who is going to be there friday evening?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm going to come down Friday to help with clearing a spot of all the grass! I might be able to bring a big pit with me if someone wants to cook and help get it out of my truck. (Might take 5 or 6 strong guys) 
Just let me know what is needed!
My wife said she would even bring her grooming trailer if anyone wanted to wash there dogs off before heading home ( self service)
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

See y'all before noon Saturday.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

cobra_steven said:


> Maybe u guys know someone locally that can bring their tractor to scrape 30 yards of the beach in front of the main set up area???


RustyS?  :cheers:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

ShadMan said:


> RustyS?  :cheers:


He is the man


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll be down the road, should be able to make it.
Bob


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Got some armadillo eggs for somebody's grill Friday night.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Weather look's really nice for the gathering. Going to stop off at the Tiki Island BBQ Cookoff for a visit on my way to the beach.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Shad, y'all still going down this evening? Willie, I agree, it looks perfect.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I'm heading that way later, should be there by around 6ish. :mpd:


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am coming down this evening . What are the water and the weeds looking like. Thinking about chucking a couple of line out.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mont - Yes, I'm planning to head that way around noon. Should be down there between 2-3 this afternoon.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Y'all going to need help cleaning a spot out? I can head down this afternoon if any help is needed!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^^Probably! We don't know how bad it is yet.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I will snatch a few poles out of the garage and a bottle of scotch and head down there this afternoon...... O and a rake lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl: See ya out there :cheers:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:fishy:


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

yes sir. time to chunk a line.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Water is cold and will cause shrinkage


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hell thats alright I want be using it this weekend anyway.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Who can haul a "LOAD" of firewood out there for the night time guitar part of the gathering? We need as much as we can get.  Guy


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

hooked up call me at 409-457-6149


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Well my side job will prevent me from showing. Yall have fun and be safe. Catch a few too!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm running a little behind but leaving now. ETA 4:30. Look for a burgundy F250 with a 5th wheel travel trailer when y'all get there.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well guys I said I was going to make it out this afternoon to help clean up. But after a trip to the DR and what fells like a golf ball under my eye I don't think I'm going to make it tonight. It's hurting pretty bad and I'm prying I can make it out there early in the morning! 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Alright, I expect you people to have the place cleaned up for me to enjoy when I get there this evening. So hurry it up.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Reports were highly exaggerated. The weed is less than ankle deep and 3-6 feet wide in most places. No worse than any other time we've ever been at the beach and no smell at all. Beautiful weekend in store at the beach!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

When you come in at Access #5, go left on the beach about a mile and you'll see me.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Ya'll have a grand time and take lots of pictures. It's my MIL's 89th birthday so we won't be able to make it


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Shaddy, I have had a bunch of stuff go haywire this week and didn't get the camper from the deer lease. I will be over to the Brazoria side of the pass some time tomorrow afternoon, but won't be staying the night. 

Tom


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

The PA is loaded and ready to rock  It should offer a new meaning to the phrase " Weekend Music " .. or may be " 2Cool Beach Jam " ...

I should be there some where between 1-3 pm ...

I'm looking forward to a relaxing day on the beach jamming to some tunes, bar-b-q's go'n, and good people to enjoy the day with.

And Corona With fresh limes 

*MB*


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

On my way in about five minutes! Been WAAAAYYYYYYY too long. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

24buds said:


> well my side job will prevent me from showing. Yall have fun and be safe. Catch a few too!


surprise!!! Surprise!! Surprise!!! Lol


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I really wanted to make this one but the planets are just not lining up right. Eat some good grub and spank some fish for me.

-T


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

We had a great time last night. I had to leave early this morning. I will be back out after lunch.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

My apologies to the 2coolers for being a no-show, as I had a son's birthday to celebrate. 

Y'all have a super duper time and be safe out there.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm getting the wife and kids up and moving and headed out there!! Anyone need any ice or anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I think we're all good here. The weather is beautiful, no oil/tar has been spotted by anyone, and contrary to news reports, not much seaweed on the beach compared to any other year. It's shaping up to be an awesome day!

"The weather is here, I wish you were beautiful." -Buffett


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Spooley said:


> My apologies to the 2coolers for being a no-show, as I had a son's birthday to celebrate.
> 
> Y'all have a super duper time and be safe out there.


My excuse is having to do pool equipment repair. Mama said that if the pool wasn't 80* & spotless I couldn't go fishing tomorrow. What a perfect time for the chlorine tower to puss out. I get to be a plumber today instead of playing at the beach. PM for butt cleavage pics. hwell:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Headed to work soon....one of these days......:headknock


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

rubberducky said:


> I'm getting the wife and kids up and moving and headed out there!! Anyone need any ice or anything?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll bring extra beer just in case
Ice too


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Stacy and I are heading that way shortly via Surfside.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Yall look out Zietgast n Sharkchum are on the way sorry i have a company shrimp n crawfish boil to go to.


----------



## TexasTiger01 (Apr 4, 2014)

If coming from Galveston, how far past the toll bridge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

TexasTiger01 said:


> If coming from Galveston, how far past the toll bridge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to access #5 than go to the beach ... Take a left about 1/2 mile

*MB*


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

We need a fishing report!!!!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Ya'll drink one for me, stars didn't align, not going to make it down... Be safe guys


Sent from that East 5


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I think we're all good here. The weather is beautiful, no oil/tar has been spotted by anyone, and contrary to news reports, not much seaweed on the beach compared to any other year. It's shaping up to be an awesome day!
> 
> "The weather is here, I wish you were beautiful." -Buffett


I was there. The weather was there. And, I was beautiful once. At least that is what she told me. I think. We really got it on! I swear.

I really do remember her. She had blond hair. I think. May have been a brunette. Just can't quite picture it.

Something about a tail wagging keeps popping up in my mind. I just don't know anymore.

Anyway, I know I was there and heard that I had a great time!

GY


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

fishingtwo said:


> We need a fishing report!!!!


I got your fishing report right here......wind was blowing so dam hard 5oz surf weights were landing on the beach behind mesad3sm:headknock


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Bob Keyes said:


> I got your fishing report right here......wind was blowing so dam hard 5oz surf weights were landing on the beach behind mesad3sm:headknock


yup, them 1-2's predicted all week offshore were nothing near that today !!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Bob Keyes said:


> I got your fishing report right here......wind was blowing so dam hard 5oz surf weights were landing on the beach behind mesad3sm:headknock


Bob it was great meeting you and getting all the great info on how y'all old school shakers did it! 
I snapped a few pics of the get together with my phone! If y'all didn't go y'all sure missed out on some good fun! 
Wish I could have stayed longer but the girls were tired and ready to head home!















































Like I said the girls were pooped lol
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

eh? whats a little wind, get a little extra free crust and crunch on the BBQ. :cheers:


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

It was great seeing the 2cool crew again and meeting some new faces as well. I've been away from here too long. 


Sent from Krash's iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

We had a good time too and it was nice seeing everyone again. I would have loved to hang out, but Stacy got chilled and we headed back this way. BTW, we left out of entrance 6 and it was much easier than 5. The beach is coming back down there. I was impressed by how much it built itself up this winter.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Wish I could have been there, but I had to take care of some bidness.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I know one thing, you needed a labrador proof bait bucket while there. I owe you one Randy! LOL


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I know one thing, you needed a labrador proof bait bucket while there. I owe you one Randy! LOL


I think he had croaker on the brain!

Good to see you, Blake.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Beware of this guy. He can eat 10lbs BBQ in 10min and still catch all the fish!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Had a good time as always, good food, good company, don't get no better than that.


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

We enjoyed meeting new people and visiting with those we met before. 
Mont, would have loved to meet you and your bride. Maybe next time I think we left just before you guys arrived.
Mike and Jody


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Were there any fish caught?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Great time indeed! Good to finally meet some of you guys! Haute Pursuit how did your date go? Ha ha!

By the way, the DJ was great!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Great time indeed! Good to finally meet some of you guys! Haute Pursuit how did your date go? Ha ha!


Harbormaster said he had to be home early so that he could be up at the break of dawn to handpick a dozen croaker... I had to ditch him! :cheers:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

It was good to see some familiar faces and meet a few new ones (new to me anyway). sorry we had to leave early. We had another function to attend and it involved boiled crawdads.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

It was great meeting evrrybody.. Shadman Megabite Coachlaw it was great partying with you guys friday evening. It was great meeting sharkchum great guy I don't care what evrrybody esle said. Hope to see everybody next time. I will load up pictures later.


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

Nice to meet most of you on my short stay, Hook, Shad, Mega, and Mont. Buc-ees was packed or I would have delivered on the ice n beer...sorry. Maybe we can shoot for a fall gathering as well...**** that wind lol

I said dam, but with an "n" after the m...it threw up a flag. Hope I'm ok here lol. I don't think band camp allows harmonicas

Meant Rusty...not hook.....later yall, have a good one


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Fall has always been a tough time for gatherings. Between going back to school, hunting season, football and the holidays along with great fishing, there's always been a lot to do that time of year. We are heading to Austin next month, Lake Livingston the month after and a trip to the river in August before school starts again. Shad was supposed to be on the river trip but I think his schedule got bumped. At any rate, I had a great time and anytime someone wants to put one together, go for it. We have been in a lot of places and had some really good times over the years. I would love to go back to Port A for one. That one had the distinction of being hit by a Pacific Hurricane one year.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Gotta love it!*

We had a pretty good turnout this time. Nothin' but good folks in attendance. Enjoyed it Y'all, Guy


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

More pics.........................


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

The 2Cool people are the best and the weather worked out too.

Here's a few pic's I took.

*MB*


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

What happened to the bow on that rig?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> We are heading to Austin next month, Lake Livingston the month after and a trip to the river in August before school starts again. Shad was supposed to be on the river trip but I think his schedule got bumped.


I'll still be at the river with you, just not for as long as I had planned. I wanted to stay from 8/1-8/10, but we'll only be able to stay from 8/7-8/10 now.

Count, we usually have a fall gathering around the end of October when the weather starts cooling off. I'm sure we'll get sand between our toes at least a couple more times this year. 

Had a great time, as always, and enjoyed seeing everyone again! We had a pretty good turnout, and aside from the wind, Mother Nature cooperated nicely. :cheers:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought about coming by after fishing, but getting my boat sandblasted didn't seem like a good idea. Looks like y'all had fun anyway. Thanks for posting the pics. I only recognized Matt (Zeitgeist) and Coach Law from the pics. I guess I need to attend the next one to catch up.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Cool pics., looks like 24Buds and Brad Luby made it.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Cool pics., looks like 24Buds and Brad Luby made it.


I did not make it. I was doing a catering gig. Got to make that $!

I am real. I promise. Sorry I missed it.:redface:


----------

